# using play sand as substrate....



## krazypara3165 (4 Oct 2013)

Just a quick one, I will be doing a huge re-scape (hopefully) within the next week and I have decided to use play sand as a substrate (currently using black sand) and I was wondering what would be the best way of adding nutrients? 

It will be low tech and at the moment I buy various capsules to place in the sand with varying results. I would rather not use soil as it will be a planted discus tank and they are forever rummaging at the bottom during feeding time.

I remember reading a while back that ozmacote (is that right) could be used. any recommendations?


----------



## krazypara3165 (4 Oct 2013)

just done a bit of research (some of which led me back to this forum lol) and it seems I have a few choices, however due to cost and texture ive narrowed it down to 2...

*TetraPlant CompleteSubstrate* (seems George Farmer had had experience with it)

*nutri base.*

I have picked these two substrates as i want a layer underneath my sand that is of a similar texture as i am constantly up rooting plants and these look ideal. has anyone had experience of these?


----------



## Alastair (4 Oct 2013)

The tetra plant complete isnt really a complete base layer though mate. I think it lacks n and p from what I remeber. You could use a very fine sprinkle of osmacote or even earth worm castings


----------



## krazypara3165 (4 Oct 2013)

Yes it does from what the article george wrote said. My tapwater is pretty high in them anyway and I would be dosing E.I. however ozmacote is way cheaper and easier for me anyway. I just thought these could of been a better option...


----------



## Alastair (4 Oct 2013)

Yeah I just checked and the tetra says 
Creates ideal environment for aquatic plants, ensuring long-term release of key nutrients Contains high quality mix of sand and black peat, with high iron and trace element content Optimum grain size for rapid development of healthy roots Free of nitrates and phosphates to prevent algae growth... 
but that would mean you may not have to add anything else if your doing regular water changes and the waste produced from fish. 
But the osmacote would cause no messif you ever wanted to re scape and youd need the smallest amount.  Maybe someone on here may have some and could post you out a couple of tea spoons worth. 

Plus if you pick a base soil it may bump up your ph kh etc which I dont think discus wilk appreciate


----------



## krazypara3165 (4 Oct 2013)

Superb advice. Ive got a bag of similar homebase stuff knocking around somewhere that is the same make up to ozmacote. If not I dont imagine it would be too hard to find


----------



## krazypara3165 (7 Oct 2013)

anyone know the correct amount of ozmocote i should use in a four foot 285l?


----------



## roadmaster (7 Oct 2013)

Four foot 80 gal I set up recently, got  approx one half cup of Osmocote under soil when I re-did it a couple month's ago.
Also added a layer of plain unscented clay "cat litter" on top of soil before capping all of it with Black diamond  blasting media.


----------



## krazypara3165 (7 Oct 2013)

Cheers for that! In an ideal world I would love to use a soil substrate capped with sand, however I change my plants round that much I fear I would just end up with a sand/mud sludge at the bottom of my tank.


----------



## roadmaster (7 Oct 2013)

krazypara3165 said:


> Cheers for that! In an ideal world I would love to use a soil substrate capped with sand, however I change my plants round that much I fear I would just end up with a sand/mud sludge at the bottom of my tank.


 
I agree. Was my expierience when moving plant's about frequently with soil based substrates.
I then began researching growth characteristic's ,Height that plant's might achieve, and this helped me to place them where I may not have to move them as much.
Could not recommend soil based substrates for those who move plant's about frequently, or like to re-scape more than once a year or two.
Water changes daily ,can help clear the tank followed by cleaning of filter material ,but is easier to plant the plant's and let em do their thing while planning for next tank .


----------



## krazypara3165 (7 Oct 2013)

Well my plan is a lightly planted low tech for now for a few months until my wild discus aclimatize. After then I plan on going back to high tech and thats when I will probably give soil a try. However I am shocking at scaping so I shall see how the low tech goes first......


----------



## roadmaster (8 Oct 2013)

Just be mindful that lot's of fast growing plant's from the outset, as opposed to lightly planted, will make it more difficult for algae to thrive.
Would cram as many fast growing species as possible in the tank from the beginning and be mindful of the lighting lest too few plant's and too much light,improve condition's for algae.
Can alway's swap out the fast grower's with other plant's once the tank has matured a bit.
Not much fun in new set up, trying to grow plant's  while at same time battling algae.More plant's rather than few, will be your friend.


----------



## krazypara3165 (8 Oct 2013)

cheers, at the moment the tank is already established, no co2 no ferts. and the vallis is doing well the other plants are 'ok' however most will go in the bin. so I am hoping I do not have too many problems with algae, however i realise once i change the substrate it will be like starting a new tank again.


----------



## roadmaster (9 Oct 2013)

krazypara3165 said:


> cheers, at the moment the tank is already established, no co2 no ferts. and the vallis is doing well the other plants are 'ok' however most will go in the bin. so I am hoping I do not have too many problems with algae, however i realise once i change the substrate it will be like starting a new tank again.


 
Leave some mulm in the bottom of the tank when you switch substrate and this will help bacterial process in/on substrate .


----------

